# Questions about making a knife block



## Melvang (Jul 30, 2019)

Morning peoples. 

I don't have a large number of knives or many high-quality knives. The ones I do have, I am very happy with. I am to the point that I want to make a knife block. Please, no suggestions for magnetic, drop down from cupboard, or drawers/pull out setups. My kitchen just won't work for that.

My questions mostly revolve around design. I have both stainless and carbon steel knives. Most are from a 6 or 7-year-old Chicago Cutlery set. I know these aren't that great. I also have a Caphalon 7" santoku, and 2 customs. One is a "Serbian" style chef knife, the other is modeled after a nakiri, though a fair bit thicker than typical. Both customs are from Renner Knives on Etsy. These are both 1075 carbon steel. 

For what it's worth, I am making the knife block out of 60-year-old maple flooring. It was salvaged from a local skating rink after a flood. It was salvaged by some local contractors. One of those is my dads neighbor who is a general contractor. After it was resurfaced and had the tongue and groove remilled, my dad bought some from him to use in his house after a large remodel. It was the 2nd largest skating rink in Iowa and the largest with a wood floor. This was also the same skating rink where I first met my wife years ago.

Which direction should I have the edge, to the side, top, or bottom?

If sideways is preferred, should I do anything to reduce surface contact, I am thinking the carbon steel knives would be the critical ones here.

Should I line the slots with anything? I am sure more questions will come as I start building this.

Thank you for any help here.
Melvang


----------



## MoabDave (Jul 3, 2020)

A year later, did you make a knife block?


----------

